# BLD Splits



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2012)

Post your average splits for the BLD events you do as well as your average total time for a good solve. Maybe we can learn something.

NOTE: Your splits don't have to add up to your average since a lot of random stuff happens during BLD :/

I'll go first:

3BLD
Total: 40
Memo: 13 (I've gotten a little slower recently in order to reduce pauses during execution and increase accuracy)
Corners: 11-12
Edges: 14-15

4BLD
Total: 4:50
Memo: 2:20
Centers: 1:00
Corners: 20
Wings: 1:00

5BLD
LOL

Multi
Memo per cube: ~3:00
Execution per cube: ~1:10


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 27, 2012)

3BLD
Memo: 1:20-1:30, yeah i know i'm slow
Execution: 1 minute-1:30


----------



## tim (Nov 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Multi
> Memo per cube: ~3:00
> Execution per cube: ~1:10



How many cubes are we talking about?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 28, 2012)

tim said:


> How many cubes are we talking about?



That's for about 10-12 cubes for me. I think people should post times for max or almost max amount of cubes.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't know my exact splits but these are my *best guesses.*:

3BLD:

Memo-
Edges: 12-16 Seconds
Corners: 8-16 Seconds
Recall: 2-5 Second

Execution-
Edges: 16-19 seconds.
Corners: 15-20 seconds.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 28, 2012)

3BLD:
Memo: 1:45-2:15
Execution : 1:00-1:30

I just started BLD about a month ago, so yeah, I suck.

EDIT: For a good solve:
Memo:
Corners - 30
Edges - 45

Execution:
Edges - 45
Corners - 45


----------



## Kim Chow (Nov 29, 2012)

3BLD:
Memo: 1:30-2:00
Execution: 1:00-1:15
Total around 3 mins. 

also started BLD about a month. Deciding to change memorization method.


----------



## labirint (Nov 29, 2012)

My splits for 5BLD 8:54. 

Memorize +-centers 42 s
Memorize wings 59 s (1:41)
Memorize corners 19 s (2:00)
Memorize midges 27 s (2:27)
Review these 44 s (3:11)
Memorize x-centers 43 s (3:54)
Solve x-centers 67 s (5:01)
Solve +-centers 76 s (6:17)
Solve wings 79 s (7:36)
Solve corners 29 s (8:04)
Sleep a little 19 s (8:23) :fp
Solve midges 31 s (8:54)

Splits for some 4bld 4:28 solve
Memorize centers 28 s (0:28)
Memorize wings 58 s (1:26)
Review centers and wings 28 s (1:54)
Memorize corners 12 s (2:06)
Solve corners 23 s (2:29)
Solve centers 48 s (3:17)
Solve wings 62 s (4:19)
Solve parity in corners 9 s (4:28)


----------

